# My new music video, all shot with D7



## Deathender (Jun 28, 2010)

Deathender - My Zone (&#1052;&#1086;&#1103; &#1047;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072 official video [HD] watch in HD please.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1P9cKeNnB4[/ame]


----------

